# Repetitive redundancy



## dcence (Oct 24, 2003)

I was originally in favor of an  EPAK forum, but now think it  is redundant of the Technical Forum.  I see nothing here that couldn't be in the tech. forum, and vice versa.  And the tech. forum has all but died out.  I vote to consolidate.

Derek


----------



## JD_Nelson (Oct 25, 2003)

Very much in agreement here.


Most of the topics for the EPAK forum were taken from the technical.  


Salute 

JD


----------

